# new name for forum



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

nak
funny, i was just thinking last night of posting a poll on this topic. then, i log on and find a discussion under way.


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

Maybe I should mention that this poll is unauthorized and is not a policy-maker by MDC. It's just your opinions. Thanks for voting!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I still like "Breastfeeding Beyond Infancy" rather than "Breastfeeding Beyond One Year/Two Years", because every baby ceases to be an infant at a different time, kwim? Eli stopped being an infant around 9-10months, and now at 16 months he resembles a two year old more than a 16 month old in terms of just about everything, including nursing style.


----------



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by eilonwy_
*I still like "Breastfeeding Beyond Infancy" rather than "Breastfeeding Beyond One Year/Two Years"*
I agree, I like that too.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

I really like the idea of "Sustained Breastfeeding" especially since it gives a more correct and respectful term to replace "extended breastfeeding". BUT, to me, the term (sustained breastfeeding) still sounds exclusive or separated from just plain old "breastfeeding" (which is essentially what it still is, regardless of the age of the child). I mean, unless I am mistaken and missed out on the newest lingo somewhere, "sustained" simply means "to maintain", "to endure or withstand"....but isn't that every mother who is breastfeeding...baby or non-baby? To tack another separated term on oursleves is, to me, separating ourselves just as much as even an incorrect term like "extended nursing" (we're not *extending* our child's nursing duration, we're just meeting their needs). I don't mean to pop anyone's bubble, really I'm not, I love everyone here. Therefore, after so much wishy-washing I vote for "The Older Nursling". It's sweet and simple. It separates the forum (which is necessary and helpful to all) without separating ourselves.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Ok, I like the names, too. But, what's wrong w/the current one?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by BusyMommy_
*Ok, I like the names, too. But, what's wrong w/the current one?







*
Visit this thread


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm ok with the name as it is now, but I do like "The Older Nursling". Nursling is just such a great word! I use it whenever possible.














: I agree with eilonwy that "Breastfeeding Beyond Infancy" is a good description of the discussions in this forum!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I like the sound of "The Older Nursling", but I remember when "Understanding Circumcision" was changed, it was pointed out that the word "circumcision" should stay in the title so that it would appear on search engines. If it was titled "your intact son" or something like that, it wouldn't appear when someone was researching circumcision. So that would be my concern about taking the word "breastfeeding" out of the title.

I voted for Breastfeeding Beyond One Year, and that I also like the title as it is.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

In like them in this order:

The Older Nursling
Breastfeeding Beyond Infancy
Sustained Nursing (not sure how I feel about this one though really)

I agree with Rynna

Quote:

every baby ceases to be an infant at a different time
my dd nursed more like a baby past a year, however my ds is 11mo and he is more like a toddler than a baby. I have a friend with a 7mo ds who is pulling up... he is as advanced as my ds. Any issues etc she has will be more like the issues you find here IMO than a forum for nursing a baby.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by oceanbaby_
*I like the sound of "The Older Nursling", but I remember when "Understanding Circumcision" was changed, it was pointed out that the word "circumcision" should stay in the title so that it would appear on search engines. If it was titled "your intact son" or something like that, it wouldn't appear when someone was researching circumcision. So that would be my concern about taking the word "breastfeeding" out of the title.
*
That's a really good point, i hadn't even thought of that!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

About the name as it relates to finding the forum through a search, I have found that the search generally takes you to the main page and doesn't specifically focus on the names of the forums under the broad heading of "Breastfeeding". So as long as the forum is located under the "Breastfeeding" heading it will be as accessible as the other breastfeeding forums here, regardless of its name.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I love "The Older Nursling" but I feel it's a little flawed. I think the name of the Forum should be able to start a new trend (go into mothering magazine, then out into the world). So, the Forum could be called "The Older Nursling" but it it only changes who we are nursing, not what we are doing. That's only the name of the child who is "Extended Breastfeeding." My worry is that "The Older Nursling" won't revolutionize much if used in this way because you can't use it as a what, only as a who.

For example, "I'm doing extended breastfeeding."
"I'm doing The Older Nurslinging."

For more information on Extended Breastfeeding...
For more information on The Older Nurslinging....

Am I making any sense? I really want to get away from "Extended Nursing" but I think we need more of an equivalant for the name. The older nursling for the "who" is beautiful and I love it. But I just don't think it works for the "what" (as in the action of breastfeeding aka EB) very well. If we don't fully replace "Extended Breastfeeding," we'll never get away from it.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mother_sunshine_
*"sustained" simply means "to maintain", "to endure or withstand"....but isn't that every mother who is breastfeeding...baby or non-baby?*
Not every mother maintains the breastfeeding relationship until its natural end. Most women in this country practice "abridged" breastfeeding. They wean the child prematurely, before it is really ready. Those of us in this forum sustain the breastfeeding relationship beyond the point at which this society expects us to terminate it.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I posted on the other thread too... How bout' breastfeeding after getting started... implying that you're going to continue after starting?


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by *Mamajaza*_
*I posted on the other thread too... How bout' breastfeeding after getting started... implying that you're going to continue after starting?*








That could mean after a couple of weeks, couldn't it? Like, it took me a few weeks to get the hang of it, and then we kept going. But we could have weaned by three months like so many moms do....

I like "sustained breastfeeding" or "breastfeeding the toddler" or "breastfeeding beyond two years". (Or even just one year, even tho I think that compromises the idea of "extended" bf, which is at least two years and up until 4-7 years)

I agree that the word "breastfeeding" is important in order to find the forum on a search engine.

I could live with "extended breastfeeding" if there is a sticky at the top of the forum that defines what EBFing is.

p.s. I actually voted for "the older nursling" but changed my mind after reading the posts here.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaAllNatural_
*I love "The Older Nursling" but I feel it's a little flawed. I think the name of the Forum should be able to start a new trend (go into mothering magazine, then out into the world). So, the Forum could be called "The Older Nursling" but it it only changes who we are nursing, not what we are doing. That's only the name of the child who is "Extended Breastfeeding." My worry is that "The Older Nursling" won't revolutionize much if used in this way because you can't use it as a what, only as a who.

For example, "I'm doing extended breastfeeding."
"I'm doing The Older Nurslinging."

For more information on Extended Breastfeeding...
For more information on The Older Nurslinging....

*

How about Natural Duration Breastfeeding? ( We're doing NDB, for more about NDB...etc?)


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by velcromom_
*How about Natural Duration Breastfeeding? ( We're doing NDB, for more about NDB...etc?)*
Hey I kinda like that!


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SBFmommy_
*Not every mother maintains the breastfeeding relationship until its natural end. Most women in this country practice "abridged" breastfeeding. They wean the child prematurely, before it is really ready. Those of us in this forum sustain the breastfeeding relationship beyond the point at which this society expects us to terminate it.*
So does "sustained breastfeeding"="child-led"? If this forum is about breastfeeding until the child weans her/himself (the biologically natural end), then why not call it "Child-Led Weaning" or even "Natural Weaning"? Unfortunately, I don't think that's realistic for this forum...YET anyway...and it would exclude a lot of mothers who are just taking it one day at a time, and have not yet committed themselves to "child-led", and come here for the support to keep them going.

Quote:

_Originally posted by oceanbaby_
*I like the sound of "The Older Nursling", but I remember when "Understanding Circumcision" was changed, it was pointed out that the word "circumcision" should stay in the title so that it would appear on search engines. So that would be my concern about taking the word "breastfeeding" out of the title.*
If this is true then how about "_Breastfeeding_ The Older Nursling"?

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaAllNatural_
*I think the name of the Forum should be able to start a new trend (go into mothering magazine, then out into the world). My worry is that "The Older Nursling" won't revolutionize.

For example, "I'm doing extended breastfeeding."

"I'm doing The Older Nurslinging."

If we don't fully replace "Extended Breastfeeding," we'll never get away from it.*
I completely understand where you're coming from, and I agree that we need to get away from the term. But by tacking on another term then aren't we still separating ourselves just the same? Isn't that what we want to get away from? I mean, it's going to mean the same thing to the general public regardless of what we call it (no matter how much more accurate and meaningful it is to *us*).
------

Breastfeeding an older child used to not be such an unusual thing, and it still isn't in other parts of the World. I'm certain they didn't/don't call it anything other than "breastfeeding" (or whatever their term) regardless of the age of the child. I don't see what we're doing as separate from what we were doing when dd was an infant. It has constantly changed and evolved but it's still "nursing" to us. When my daughter asks to nurse, she asks to "nurse". She doesn't say, "Mama, I wanna extended nurse (or 'sustained nurse' or 'NDB' or whatever)". I'm being silly but doesn't that strike anyone else as strange or unnatural to tack an extra term on it? In order to separate the forums, to make it easier to decipher, why not just name it what it is...."Breastfeeding the Older Child/Nursling/Whatever". If we start taking on these new terms, and expect the public to use them in a respectful non-mockingly way, how will we ever expect to be taken seriously? We gain respect by being ourselves without shame or embarrassment, not by forcing another trendy term on everyone. I think the more people know that this is natural and normal, the more people will understand and respect it (as they surely once did).


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Mother Sunshine, I think it needs to be a separate forum because the issues associated with nursing beyond infancy are different from the issues associated with nursing in infancy. For example, while many newborns have latch issues it's a pretty rare problem for 18 month olds. Lots of 18 month olds want to "drive-by nurse", but rarely will a two month old. Most mothers of newborns don't have to deal with teeth, but nearly all mothers of older children do. Many mothers of toddlers have to deal with nursing while pregnant, but mothers of newborns are rarely concerned with this. A nursing strike in a 2-week old can be terrifying for mother, but in a 12 month old who's getting solids, it's no big deal.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

eilonwy, That wasn't my point. I completely agree that we need to maintain a separate forum. We can have a different forum without separating ourselves to the point of having a separate term. I already wrote what I meant in the last post, so I won't elaborate. My post said what I intended to say.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

: Ok, I'll be collecting the money for the bet on whether, after all this, it's going to be decided to keep it Extended Breastfeeding anyway.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaAllNatural_
*







: Ok, I'll be collecting the money for the bet on whether, after all this, it's going to be decided to keep it Extended Breastfeeding anyway.*
Pass the popcorn please!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

:







: No problem!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

You just have to take a look at my sig line to know what I voted for







But I really like Natural Duration Breastfeeding even tho it's a bit of a mouthful.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaAllNatural_
*







:







: No problem!*
Needs more butter, I'll go melt some more.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Where's the moderator around here?

Just wondering why this topic (from this thread and the other thread) has been ignored by the higher powers...







:


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mother_sunshine_
*Where's the moderator around here?

Just wondering why this topic (from this thread and the other thread) has been ignored by the higher powers...







:*
I've been wondering the same thing. I'm glad to see you've joined us in the "waiting to see what happens" section though (you have, haven't you?)








:







:







: At least the popcorn's good!


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Alright then....pass the popcorn please.........







:







:


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey, pass some







: my way. I haven't eaten lunch yet.


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

Hm, I tried to edit the poll, but it wouldn't let me. You can vote for more than one option, by the way. I should have stated that in the question.

I originally voted for "the older nursling," but I think I like nursing beyond infancy better, which is not a poll option.

Why was the circ board (pun not intended) title changed from Understanding Circumcision?


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mother_sunshine_
*Where's the moderator around here?

Just wondering why this topic (from this thread and the other thread) has been ignored by the higher powers...







:*
AMy- Ekblad is very aware of the posts and threads concerning the change of name to this forum. It has been brought to Cynthia's attention and from my understanding, we dont really have a say in it at all. Peggy will be the one, if a name change does occur, to decide it.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll get the WhirleyPop out and make some more popcorn. It's organic!

I'll melt some more butter for us addicts (not organic unfortunately) and I have earth salt too!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Ok girls, I think it's time to get the coffee out!


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Ok, now you are serving my two favorite things!
Pass the milk and butter please!














:
yum!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

:







:







:







:







:

Ok, now there's five of us. Anyone else care to join? The coffee is *really* good!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaAllNatural_
*







:







:







:







:







:

Ok, now there's five of us. Anyone else care to join? The coffee is *really* good!*
I'll take some coffee if it's naturally decaffienated!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by busybusymomma_
*I'll take some coffee if it's naturally decaffienated!







*








Well, I've got regular and decaf. Today, I'm definately going to need the regular!







These 3 little people are really wearin' me out!


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

today I had the most awesome apple sticky bun with my morning coffee... should I get more for this group? yummm......


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

MMMMMM!







I want a cinnamon bun from the local bakery.







(which happens to be around the corner from Curves where I work out.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by busybusymomma_
*MMMMMM!







I want a cinnamon bun from the local bakery.*
Me too! Yummy!


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

gosh... I feel bad bc we have totally usurped a serious discussion about changing the name of this forum and turned it into snack time!

But, hey, we all deserve a coffee break, right! I definately will go for the caffeine with milk and sugar.









Sticky buns all around.

And then later on we'll pop more corn.







:

Still waiting for the verdict on this poll....................









(don't know why I used that one - looked like fun....

maybe I should be more productive while I wait...














)


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Here, I brought some chocolate truffles. Oh look, the older nursling is still in the lead! 74 votes and counting! Can't wait to see what happens...







:


----------



## Annabel (Jul 15, 2003)

Argh, all this talk about food is making my morning sickness worse!
I prefer Breastfeeding Beyond Infancy, but to be honest my first introduction to any AP related boards was when I did a search for extended breastfeeding. It's a term most people know.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

more popcorn, anyone?







:
(I'm still lurking here, too...)


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

:







: Yes, thank you! I was beginning to think I was all alone here. I'm starting to wonder if there's a magic number, like after 100 votes we'll hear something? What do you think?


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll bet on a hundred....
Then can we have







to celebrate?
(that is, when a consensus is reached







)


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Definately on the bubbly!








clink!


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh, I just remembered...
yesterday I thought of another name:

"Extended Breastfeeding - The Older Nursling"

Why not keep the orig name but tag on the one most everyone is voting for?


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

T mamaallnatural, how did you get 400+ posts in just one month!!!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Maybe I talk too much? Or maybe it took me so long to find such a nice place as MDC that once I found it I had a lot to say? I really don't know how I did that!







:


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaAllNatural_
*







Maybe I talk too much? Or maybe it took me so long to find such a nice place as MDC that once I found it I had a lot to say? I really don't know how I did that!







:*
Me too! I hit 1,000 posts pretty quick. Now I have something like 3800 or something like that.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

ok, so what is the deal here?

is anyone else following this thread, besides me and sleepy mamaallnatural?

just wondering if there will ever be a verdict.............


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm waiting too.

I'm thinking that maybe they're assuming that the "hype" will die out (as it seems to have done, unfortunately) or that not enough people have become involved, and that nothing will be done further. I hope I'm wrong.

I know there are far more important things going on in this crazy World right now, but life does go on...and, I feel, this does matter (however miniscule in comparison).


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm been watching too.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm here


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been following the thread. I just wasn't interested in coffee or sticky buns.

Quote:

"Extended Breastfeeding - The Older Nursling"
I still think it's important to stop referring to it as "extended," and as someone else pointed out, even if people prefer the name "the older nursling," it can't be used as a verb. You can't say you're "older nurslinging," and "nursing an older child" is too much of a mouthful. The fact of the matter is, if the only change we make is to change the name of the forum to "the older nursling," people will still refer to "extended breastfeeding." They will keep saying "I'm EBFing." I know some people don't even like to call it "sustained," because they think it still sets us apart as doing something 'extra,' but it's still better than "extended," and the fact is, if we don't replace "extended" with "sustained," people will just continue saying "extended." I think replacing "extended" with "sustained" is an important step that we still need to take.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I've been following.....

I've pm'd AMy ( Ekblad) a few times. Have any of you? How about Cynthia?? Just a thought......


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm awake now...still here


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

~Bump~

I had to save this from the abyss of the second page, especially when it's so close to 100 votes! Is anyone still following it besides me?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes - I shall never abandon the cause.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

:


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Still hanging around, waiting... do we need to wave a flag to get the mod's attn or what?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

My understanding is that it has been brought to their attention and they are currently deliberating and will render a decision.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

: Hey girls, look! Over 100 votes now!


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Eilonwy_
I still like "Breastfeeding Beyond Infancy" rather than "Breastfeeding Beyond One Year/Two Years", because every baby ceases to be an infant at a different time
I love this idea! I vote for "Breastfeeding Beyond Infancy" too!







I think it's immediately apparent to people perusing the boards what it's referring to, without having to pin down a specific age, or label a child "older" just because they're 13 months old.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Periwinkle_
*I love this idea! I vote for "Breastfeeding Beyond Infancy" too!







I think it's immediately apparent to people perusing the boards what it's referring to, without having to pin down a specific age, or label a child "older" just because they're 13 months old.







*
Ditto! My ds will not be a year old for two more weeks, but about a month ago I decided he was most certainly NOT an infant any longer.







We're on to toddler things now!

Good luck with the decision to ttc.







:


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

This is just an idea to throw out there but I was thinking that maybe this forum should be broken down even further than it is now, perhaps into two forums......one being "the older nursling", "sustained breastfeeding", "nursing beyond infancy" or whatever is decided....and the other being "Child-led Weaning". I'm only suggesting this because I've noticed that the forum does move quickly and new posts get lost in the 2nd page within a day usually. Plus there are those of us who are child-led weaning and those of us who are not...and those of us who are just taking it one day at a time and haven't decided yet. We could all benefit from both forums, but posts won't get lost so quickly and will be easier to decipher and follow along.

I don't know. It's just an idea. I'll be fine with whatever decision. BUT I do hope the "extended" gets taken out. I just dug up an old quote that stuck with me for the past two years. I finally got the owner's name of it. It's simple but says it perfectly....

Quote:

The phrase 'extended nursing' should be stricken from the language, so that there is simply...nursing. 'Extended' implies a 'stretching out' of something--I haven't stretched out my children's nursing time, I've just met their needs. (Posted by Joan)


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I love that quote!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mother_sunshine_
*This is just an idea to throw out there but I was thinking that maybe this forum should be broken down even further than it is now, perhaps into two forums......one being "the older nursling", "sustained breastfeeding", "nursing beyond infancy" or whatever is decided....and the other being "Child-led Weaning". I'm only suggesting this because I've noticed that the forum does move quickly and new posts get lost in the 2nd page within a day usually. Plus there are those of us who are child-led weaning and those of us who are not...and those of us who are just taking it one day at a time and haven't decided yet. We could all benefit from both forums, but posts won't get lost so quickly and will be easier to decipher and follow along.*








I think it's a good idea!


----------



## charlottesmom (Dec 28, 2001)

"Natural Duration Nursing" or something like it.

Anything else assumes that nursing beyond 1 year is unusual or abnormal, even if it is in our culture, at least it is the norm in others.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

yup ITA


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

and, yes, I am still lurking here, too!


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

I like the current title for the reason that it is kind of vague. Everyone interprets "extended breastfeeding" a different way, so this title is more all encompassing.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

: Did I miss anything? I broke my foot and was away for a couple days.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, even though there are well over 100 votes in, and two popular threads on the topic, there still has been no sign of action. Not even a response









Oh well, at least our hearts are in the right place.

Take care of your foot.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I hope your foot is okay M.A.N. (love your initials!)


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your foot, MAN.

I'm still lurking here...........


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

: looks like more than 70% want to change the name...


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

breastfeeding the older nursling would get my vote, if i were only allowed one.

i do like the idea of giving child-led it's own section.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Mom2Tig, Why are you not allowed a vote?

*btw, other fellow lurkers, the foot is not so good!







Thanks for asking though. Maybe next week it'll be better...


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SBFmommy_
*Most women in this country practice "abridged" breastfeeding. They wean the child prematurely, before it is really ready. Those of us in this forum sustain the breastfeeding relationship beyond the point at which this society expects us to terminate it.*
Okay, obviously I'm several pages late to this thread, & I don't have strong feelings on a forum name, but I just have to say I am going to start using "Unabridged Nursing" to describe my daughter and me! Love it!







:LOL

mmmm... all this nursing has made me hungry, too. Any more of those cinnamon buns?









mamabutterfly


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaAllNatural_
**btw, other fellow lurkers, the foot is not so good!







Thanks for asking though. Maybe next week it'll be better...*


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the hug!







I think I'll be able to "walk" (I don't know if it will truly fit the definition :LOL) a little with a cane next week. I've got to be able to get around with my kids so I'm counting on it!









Also, I was so sad to read about that mom. I will be praying for her. Please keep everyone posted ok?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaAllNatural_
*Thanks for the hug!







I think I'll be able to "walk" (I don't know if it will truly fit the definition :LOL) a little with a cane next week. I've got to be able to get around with my kids so I'm counting on it!









Also, I was so sad to read about that mom. I will be praying for her. Please keep everyone posted ok?







*
Wow, I can't imagine not being able to get around with kids!







I hope your recovery is quick!

I will post an update on Lori soon, I was hoping to hear more last night or this morning. Her BP bottomed out once after I posted the last update, but that's all I know. It's horribly sad. Her baby is two weeks old and she still has not held her yet.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

: Well, the votes have really slowed down. Do you suppose all the votes are pretty much in by now?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I bet for the most part they are!







:

More butter anyone?


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

:


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I did vote before, but now I think that there is no good reason to change the name. People know what extendedBF is. If they look it up on the internet, they will find the articles, and forums that mention it.

I don't think it's all that "politically incorrect" and why does EVERYTHING have to be so "PC"? Anyways, just my little rant, as this thread keeps coming up on my subscribed threads list, and I've had the chance to think about it some more.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

To Peggy and the Moderators:

If there won't be a name change, can we at least please get a separate forum for Child-Led Weaning? The more I visit this forum the more I realize there really is a need for it. Not to mention that having "child-led" in a forum title will increase hits in searches.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

It's not about political correctness. It's about accuracy, and natural-duration breastfeeding being thought of as a normal thing. To call it extended is inaccurate and damaging, suggesting that one year is proper and that we are extending the relationship beyond that for some reason. It makes one year the default, and beyond one year as extra. Child-led weaning should be the default. Yes, right now extended is the word that everyone knows, but that needs to change, and that change needs to start somewhere.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

YES YES YES! What SBFmommy and mother_sunshine said!



















































"Child Led Weaning" could even be a subforum of "Extended Breastfeeding" if we can't lose the EBF forum.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm not "extending" anything.







I'm just nursin' my kid!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by SBFmommy_
*Yes, right now extended is the word that everyone knows, but that needs to change, and that change needs to start somewhere.*


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

YES YES YES what MamaAllNatural and BusyBusyMomma said!

(I was just looking for a little compromise in my last post







: )


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Child-led weaning sounds good... never heard that one before. I didn't read all the pages here, as you can probably tell. I didn't want to get in an arguement.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Does anyone call it Natural Weaning besides me?







I like the child-led too but I first heard it called Natural Weaning and I've always used that. By my sig I'm sure you can tell I love it!:LOL

*Mamajaza I hope you don't think I was arguing with you. I was just stating why I don't want it to be called "Extended."


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

YES! Natural Weaning! BC it is a natural process, right? Not really child-led bc it is just a gradual cessation of the breastfeeding relationship between mother and child.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Glad to see you back out from under that chair Adrianne!:LOL

I guess we're getting into a whole other "name" discussion but, while we're waiting to hear about this name change, we might as well indulge huh? I think child led is great too, but I think that people who are against nursing for years generally think you are spoiling the child or letting the child control you. For some reason I think they'd take "child led" the wrong way. KWIM?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... I like both. I think I'll have to mull that one over!


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

I like "nursing past infancy"


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Just to clarify: Child led weaning and Natural weaning are when you nurse until the child weans on their own (usually 3-8 years). We're just exploring these terms OT.

The issue is still what should the name of this forum be which is for everyone who is "extended" breastfeeding - whether they're doing natural/child led weaning or not. I was afraid some might think we're talking about changing the name of this particular forum to Child Led or Natural Weaning. We are also wondering if this type of weaning should have it's own forum. Sorry if there was any confusion.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... I think I would like the forum name "Extended Breastfeeding" to be called "Nursing past infancy" with a sub-forum called "Natural Weaning" or "Child-Led Weaning". I like the sound of natural weaning, but worry that people might think it means natural ways to wean a child before they are ready or something.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by busybusymomma_
*"Child-Led Weaning". I like the sound of natural weaning, but worry that people might think it means natural ways to wean a child before they are ready or something.*
I agree. I think it's important to emphasize that the child needs to be the one initiating the weaning.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Good point. Maybe when all is said and done I'll have to change my sig.:LOL


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Please notice the change in my sig. While I'll probably use the term Natural Weaning still to describe it to others, I wouldn't want anyone to assume I was advocating weaning.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Am I the only one left here? I've been talking to myself for a few days now...


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm still here!







:


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

: Wheeew!

The votes are still coming in...


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

I don't know what y'all should call the forum.







. But, lots of times I haven't wanted to post here because I don't like the name. I don't think we are "extended" breastfeeding. *We* are doing what is normal and healthy, in my humble opinion.

"Nursing Beyond One Year" isn't perfect, but it is more descriptive and objective for me.

Maybe "Nursing After Infancy" because the issues are different and because my child might even be older than a toddler when we are done. Yes, I think that's the one I like.

Jean

DOH! I am editing my post because I just read all the other posts. I guess what I meant to say was "Amen, Sistahs!"


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Amen to you too! Glad you've joined the
"club." Can I interest you in some popcorn?







:


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm still here!







Between the upgrade and this weekend being my ds' 1st birthday I've been pretty busy.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

As soon as I saw that MDC had been overhauled, I checked here to see if they had updated the name of the forum while they were at it. I was disappointed to see that they hadn't.

Happy birthday, busybusymomma's son!

I've been pretty busy this past weekend, too. I went to D.C. for the March for Women's Lives. One of my signs said "BREASTS are for making MILK -- Not for Men, Not for Money" and I wore my "Support Breastfeeding Mothers -- Don't be Lactation-Intolerant" t-shirt, and I got a lot of comments (all positive!) on both. One of my other signs said "Boycott Nestle," and that one got a lot of questions from people who had never heard of the boycott. They asked me why there was a boycott against Nestle and I was very happy to explain it to them!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaAllNatural*







Am I the only one left here? I've been talking to myself for a few days now...

:LOL







:

Are you answering yourself back?


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

still here







: of course!


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

I was also disappointed to see that nothing has changed with the name despite a huge change in the format and appearance of the site. I would have at least liked to see "Child-Led Weaning" added as a forum or even sub-forum. I find myself increasingly bummed to find so many new posts asking how to wean etc., it makes it less of a positive atmosphere IMO. I still love MDC, because of all the like-minded Mamas, but I'm disappointed that our voices are being ignored. I don't care if they're reading it, they aren't communicating. It feels like this discussion is seen as trivial and unimportant.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I hear ya Mother Sunshine. You make a very valid point (regarding weaning requests and stories) for why a separate forum for Child led weaning would be appropriate. I think it would be great to have one for "the older nursling" "breastfeeding beyond infancy" or what have you and another forum called "Child led weaning" because it is something different we're (those who do child led weaning) doing.

I'm still torn in a way though because, on the other hand, I feel like some mothers who don't know about "CLW" might be enlightened to learn about it and even if they don't choose themselves to do it will hopefully be more accepting and supportive of other mothers who choose to do so. They could always pop over to the "CLW" forum if they're curious about it though I suppose.

*I hope we'll hear something soon too. There have been 150 votes so far and more than 70% would like to see the name of the forum changed. What has it been now, six weeks or so?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree. I have never weaned a baby, so I pass by all those posts. It would be nice to have a forum for those of us who won't be weaning our babies/toddlers/children/teens.







:

My dd weaned herself when she was 20 months old. She was younger than I expected, but there was a lot going on because I was WOHM part-time and I was 2 months pregnant. It was a gradual thing, I never felt any pain at all and it was very nice even though I think a bit premature. I had intended to tandem nurse, but didn't get the chance!







ds will wean when he is ready too. He is much more a comfort nurser than dd was, so I see him nursing more often/longer period of time. If I am able to talk dh into ttc'ing in a few months, I may end up tandem nursing this time around.

Hey--- it's kept AF away for over a year! I may get to pass that 14 month average for ecological breastfeeding keeping AF away.







If AF stayed away for about 18 months that would be perfect, because by then I will be more ready to ttc#3.


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

:


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

:


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

:


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

hmmmmmm...

I would like a new name for this forum, too.

And a child-led weaning one would be fabulous.

I guess b/c the poll results show a majority desire to leave the name as it is, there has been no change ???


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

The poll shows that only 30% want the name to stay the same. 70% want a new name...that's why we're waiting for a response...and waiting...and waiting...







:


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

The people who want a new name are in the majority (majority meaning more than 50%). The people who want to keep the old name are in the minority (less than 50%).


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

<chant>
New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name!


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name! New Forum Name!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

What do we want?

A NEW NAME!

When do we want it?

Well, as soon as it's convenient for you, mods.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME!
NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME!


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

Wait, I meant b/c the "I like the name as it is" answer had the most votes, and then votes for a new name were split between other choices. (Does that make sense? It's early yet). But, yes, it is obvious that the majority want SOME kind of new name.

Would a post in Questions and Suggestions (linking to here) be helpful?

NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME!

hee!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I posted the idea in Questions and Suggestions way back in January:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=106918


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:
New Name! New Name! New Name! New Name! New Name! New Name!


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

For those of you who are interested in having an additional "Child-Led Weaning" forum/subforum, I just started a poll....
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=140558

I'm not trying to take away from this thread, I just felt they were two separate topics that both needed addressing.


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

hmmmmmmmm....the intrigue continues.........

And at the risk of alienating everyone, can I just say how much I *love* chanting! What's wrong with me??? hee!

NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

A new name would be great, and I would particularly like to see a forum for those of use who practice Child-Led Weaning. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=140558


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Well, this poll has been going for over a month now and there was a thread discussing the issue for at least a week or two before the poll started. So, what's going on? Are we going to be here next year still chanting?


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

I hope that the new name happens soon! LBF, I totally cracked up at your:

"What do we want..." :LOL

And let me just add: NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME! NEW NAME!









Jean


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

This was dissapearing into the third page! Do we need to get out the popcorn and coffee again? What is the next step?


----------



## UrbanPlanter (Nov 14, 2003)

Is there anyone in charge who is giving this any serious consideration? How do we find out?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

How bout' one of you gals PM the moderator???


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

Just my 2 cents

I voted "toddler, preschooler, and school-age breastfeeding". I like this primarily because it will be caught by search engines better.








I am such a geek sometimes. lol.

I like breastfeeding better than nursing for the same reason ( because "nursing" brings up a lot of medical sites)


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I have started a new thread

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=145500


----------

